# Looking at getting a Chef's Choice Electric Sharpener.  Anyone have one?



## bigfish98 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have been looking at an electric sharpener.  I know, there are some that will smack me for even thinking of an electric sharpener, but I have neither the patience or the skill to use any manual method.  I looked around and talked to a few people and have settled on the chef's choice electric sharpeners.  I was looking at two of their three stage shaprners.  The 130 and the 120.  Both have three stages, but the 130 has a combined sharpening/honing stage, a steeling stage and a stropping stage while the 120 has a pre-sharpening stage, a sharpening stage, and a stropping stage.  Those are the only differences I can see other than price.  The 130 is about 30 bucks more.  I don't know enough about knife sharpening to tell which system would be better.  There is a model 1520 which has options for 15 degree asian knives and 20 degree american knives, but it is not recommended for reconditioning heavily worked knives.  I like finding old knives at auctions and yard sales and most of those need a lot of work. 

Does anyone have these sharpeners or any experience with them?  I would appreciate any help I can get.

Thanks!

Bigfish


----------



## daveomak (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a really old 2 stage.... probably 22 years old... I think the stones are worn out so I haven't used it in years....   It is a Diamond Hone model 300...  I have been thinking of replacing the stones but ain't got around to it yet....   

I guess the point of my post is, stone wear and replacement might be a concern before purchasing.....Dave


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a Chefs Choice model 320..it's a 2 stage diamond flex hone/strop..

Works great..keeps my Wustys and other stuff plenty sharp..

They can be had for around a c-note...Cabelas or Bass pro...sometimes have sales on them..

     Craig


----------



## buttburner (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a basic unit and it works great.

I like it since it does a real nice job, plus its quick and easy to just pull out when I notice one of my knives are getting dull, I just run them all through the sharpener, only takes minutes to do all of them so they are ready to go all the time


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Bigfish,

This is the sharpening system I have been using since I think 2001, Henckels Brand, my son sent me from Germany when he was stationed there still works as good as it did the 1st time.

Those chef's choice electric sharpeners start about $30 all the way up to $200 must be really good sharpener's

al













IMG_2203.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 12, 2012


----------



## linguica (Dec 12, 2012)

I also have the three stage Chef's Choice. The first stage is only used once in a great while to grind the initial angle on the blade. The other two are for sharpening and honing. It's a nice unit because it sharpens your expensive knives without removing an excessive amount of metal.

For day to day use you will still need to use a steel to realign the edge.   $80. on Amazon


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 12, 2012)

Sharpening isn't difficult if you use a good guided sharpener.
You can get your knives literally razor sharp without potentially ruining them as is possible with those "knife eating" electric sharpeners.
Gatco (stone or diamond) makes a good affordable system.



This guys videos are pretty good too:







~Martin


----------



## buttburner (Dec 12, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Sharpening isn't difficult if you use a good guided sharpener.
> You can get your knives literally razor sharp without potentially ruining them as is possible with those "knife eating" electric sharpeners.
> Gatco (stone or diamond) makes a good affordable system.
> 
> ...



I have a Lansky which it the same as the Gatco. It does work very well. But I find I use my Chefs Choice a lot more since its easy and quick, and it doesn not "ruin" the knives...its very gentle on them  since its a fine diamond hone which is very simliar to my Lanskys diamond hone.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 12, 2012)

I have both the Lansky and the Gatco, they're not the same. The Gatco is far better, wider stones, more angle options, all around better quality and heavier materials.


~Martin


----------



## buttburner (Dec 12, 2012)

the principle is exactly the same.

My point is the chefs choice is easy, doesnt harm the blades, works very well and its what he was asking about, afterall...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 12, 2012)

You have your opinion and I have mine, we used the Chef's Choice for years at our shop, in my opinion, they're knife eaters.
They remove more material than what's necessary.


~Martin


----------



## dward51 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've had a model 110 three stage for eons.   Usually the wife will ask me to sharpen "her" knives when they get duller than the back edge of a butter knife.  The 110 brings them back just fine.  It also works fine just using the last two stages to keep "my" meat knives razor sharp.  You only need that first stage if you wait too long between resharpening.

I also have a Lansky 5 stone set that I use on hunting & work knives (law enforcement) and my wood chisels.  It works great, but it takes a minute or two to get a edge ultra sharp.  But the Lansky lives in the workshop and the Chef's Choice stays in the kitchen.  I guess I should try the good kitchen knives on the Lansky one time and see how I like it.


----------



## bigfish98 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I finally settled on a chef's choice 1520.  It is a three stage close to the model 120 but it has two angle options, 15° and 20°.  Picked it up on amazon for $145.  I will let you know how it works.

Bigfish

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## red dog (Dec 21, 2012)

You will love it. I have had one for several years and it works great. If used properly they do not eat your knives.


----------

